# blood group - how can i find out?



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

need to know my blood group for IUI

don't want to give blood - not the best way to prepare your body for conception

tried test kit i got online - useless, didn't work

GP says they don't know and I know GPs are not obliged to find out for you.  But I had an op over 10 years ago and they need to know your blood group for that but they say it's not in my notes - do people think it will be and they just haven't looked properly?

Why does the sperm bank want to know my blood type, cos if it's just the rhesus negative thing I know I'm not because my biological parents don't have the right blood types to make me rhesus neg.

any help would be appreciated, will be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed if i have to miss a chance to tx AGAIN cos of yet another daft little thing

luv n luck to all
abnex


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi abacusnexus. I also wanted to know my blood group and it wasn't in my notes. I asked my GP about it and she said she could request the blood test to find out but I would have to pay for it because the NHS wouldn't cover it. She gave me the phone number for the relevant department at the local hospital and told me to call them and explain the situation. They billed me directly (it was about £40 I think) and sent me the results. It took a while to get the results though. Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you so much for your answer, that's really really helpful.  How long did the results take,? as I want to get tx around 26th august but I will need to know sometime before that as the sperm bank need to know.
thanks again for your help
abnex


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it was about 6 weeks but I had to chase them so I'm sure they actually had the results long before that and they just forgot to send them to me until I reminded them. I would think you should be able to find out in time if you get the test soon x


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks very much calluna


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the blood group test done at one of the 'Same Day Doctor' clinics and the results were given to me four hours later.

It was expensive though and cost in the region of £80-£90.

There are lots of private screening centres up and down the country and they will probably be a little cheaper than 'SDD'.

I've found that these clinics are pretty useful if you need something fast or 'can't wait, wont wait' for the results of blood tests.  Of course, this kind of service comes at a price.


Helena


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Abacus nexus  that is odd as when I told my clinic that I don't have the record of my blood group only my DP they said not to worry as it not inportant  So if you explain that you don't have any blood group result  they may let you off.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Finding out your blood grouping is important but only in so far as your Rhesus status i.e. whether you are Rh- or Rh+.  A, B, O etc... is not important.  Only Rhesus status matters and is only of concern during pregnancy.

If you are Rh- then you will need to have a couple of extra injections during pregnancy (anti D) to keep you and your baby safe.


Helena


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI abacusnexus

You could find out your blood type if you decide to donate blood (If that's something you want to do). I was told that was the only way, unless you pay private. 

The NHS does nt do any blood test to check for blood type. I tried that myself  . 

My sperm bank (Cryos) didnt ask anything about my blood type, but I decided to go for the same blood type as me (negative Rhesus) to avoid future complications. Both my parents are Rh positive, and so was my brother. I was born with Rh Negative factor. Luckily my mom knew my blood type and that's how i went to buy the same blood type donor. 

Have you tried and ask the hospital you had the operation about your records? they always need to know the blood type in case someone needs a transfusion due to blood loss.

Hope this helps.

Hope xx


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

going to have to pay private hope2005 as donating blood is not the best way to get your body ready for conception apparently
I'm not Rh neg so I think that means i don't have to worry about it.  The sperm bank now say they only need to know the day before tx.
It's a good idea to ask the hospital tho, hadn't thought of that.  

thanks helena
thanks becky

thanks everyone
abnex


----------

